# Kickstarter: Universal Lens Cap 2.0 – The Only Lens Cap for Every Camera.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 29, 2018)

> KUVRD (Covered) has launched their second version of the Universal Lens Cap, simply called 2.0. With the introduction of the second iteration, they now offer two different sizes dubbed Micro and Magnum.
> The new versions make using the covers easier. The caps now stretch and secure onto your lenses better. The top of the caps come with a “white x”, which you can color code yourself.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## bdeutsch (Oct 29, 2018)

Lens caps that don't fit every lens are a problem that needed solving? Why?

*Deutsch Photography, Inc: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Executive Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits*


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2018)

With fairly decent lens caps selling for ~$1 on ebay, I bought a large selection, a few of each size depending on what I use most. I spent about $40 and keep them in a case sorted by size. I put the original cap away, and use the cheap throw-away ones. I see prices are up to S1.15 now. 

$17.50 each when you have a dozen lenses??

ebay Canon lens 82mm cap


----------



## melgross (Oct 29, 2018)

Just because a project has full funding, or even a lot more, doesn’t mean that there will be a delivered product. I can say that with some experience, having participated in several project fundings. About a third of those I helped fund, and that received more than their ask, failed to deliver. A number of very well funded projects famously failed. Some fail through incompetence, some fail through fraud.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 29, 2018)

Because buying a three dollar (or less) lens cap in your specific lens size is so difficult.


----------



## bertzie (Oct 29, 2018)

A lens cap that requires two hands to secure is not a good design.


----------



## Otara (Oct 29, 2018)

Arent these useless with a hood?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## tmroper (Oct 30, 2018)

The best lens cap is a UV filter. A good one though, so it doesn't get "welded" on and you can remove it when desired.


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Oct 30, 2018)

melgross said:


> Just because a project has full funding, or even a lot more, doesn’t mean that there will be a delivered product. I can say that with some experience, having participated in several project fundings. About a third of those I helped fund, and that received more than their ask, failed to deliver. A number of very well funded projects famously failed. Some fail through incompetence, some fail through fraud.



True. But a company that has had one successfully delivered product makes it much more likely they'll be able to deliver a product again. I've backed 60+ products, and now tend to only back creators that have successfully done so at least once before.

With that said, because the product is delivered, doesn't mean it's a quality product or good. They mention that their version 2 is made of new, more durable material probably because when I was looking up reviews of their version 1 product, a lot of people were complaining it was very hard to attach the caps, and a lot of people were complaining about version 1 tearing. That's what I would be more concerned with in this particular Kickstarter case. I'd comfortably bet they will deliver something, but I'm not comfortable that it will be something worth receiving.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Oct 30, 2018)

"Stronger. Stretchier. Sexier". LOL.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 30, 2018)

But is it better than a baggie and a rubber band off of the broccoli?


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 30, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> But is it better than a baggie and a rubber band off of the broccoli?


A baggie can be compressed into a much smaller package and stuffed into your pocket when off the lens.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 31, 2018)

bertzie said:


> A lens cap that requires two hands to secure is not a good design.



Yes, exactly.
That was my first thought when I saw the video.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 31, 2018)

To me this is simply DOA 
(even if it arrives  )


----------



## KUVRD (Nov 2, 2018)

bdeutsch said:


> Lens caps that don't fit every lens are a problem that needed solving? Why?
> 
> *Deutsch Photography, Inc: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Executive Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits*


Nope, you're totally right! It doesn't need solving at all which is why the traditional lens cap has worked for decades. We didn't create the Universal Lens Cap to solve the problem that 'lens caps don't fit every lens' (heck, we had to create V2 that comes in two sizes) but wanted to create a product that photographers felt comfortable using to provide the convenience of not having to rummage through a bag to find the exact right cap, to provide more protection and insulation from earth's elements intruding and harming their lenses and a lens cap that worked for both sides of a lens! 

It doesn't cure cancer, solve world hunger or even 'replace' the traditional lens cap. It's merely an alternative option to the traditional lens cap with a few added features! 

Hopefully that clears things up a bit 

Sincerely,

KUVRD


----------



## KUVRD (Nov 2, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> With fairly decent lens caps selling for ~$1 on ebay, I bought a large selection, a few of each size depending on what I use most. I spent about $40 and keep them in a case sorted by size. I put the original cap away, and use the cheap throw-away ones. I see prices are up to S1.15 now.
> 
> $17.50 each when you have a dozen lenses??
> 
> ebay Canon lens 82mm cap



Mt Spokane Photography,

Yep, you're totally right! It doesn't make sense on a financial level to buy a dozen of our product when you could easily buy a plethora of traditional lens caps on ebay at a fraction of the cost! Heck, we designed the Universal Lens Cap and we'd feel the exact same way you do if our buying decision was determined strictly by comparative prices.

We're the first to say that our product isn't for everyone and we're totally cool with accepting that fact. However, if you're looking to support a startup, want added protection for your expensive lenses, a solution that allows you to use one lens cap to cover all of your lenses - both the front and rear sides I might add -, you like the idea of having a Lifetime Replacement Warranty on each of your lens caps and like the look of our design.... well then... We'll always be with our ridiculous pricing 

Your Bestie,

KUVRD


----------



## KUVRD (Nov 2, 2018)

melgross said:


> Just because a project has full funding, or even a lot more, doesn’t mean that there will be a delivered product. I can say that with some experience, having participated in several project fundings. About a third of those I helped fund, and that received more than their ask, failed to deliver. A number of very well funded projects famously failed. Some fail through incompetence, some fail through fraud.



Melgross, 

That is totally true! A lot of crowdfunding projects have failed that have already funded and that would cause concern for any potential backer... be it DURING the campaign or AFTER the campaign...

I guess our only rebuttal is the fact that we successfully funded our first Kickstarter Campaign and delivered 40% of orders within 3 weeks of the Kickstarter ending... and the other 60% of orders 3 weeks after that.... just as promised and stated in our 1st kickstarter.

For our 2nd Kickstarter, we already have our first run of V2 produced. In fact, it is being packaged as I write this. Our manufacturers updated us this morning (11/2/18) and told us that they have 3 more days of packaging before air shipping 20,000+ units to our warehouse, where we have a full team scheduled and dedicated to fulfilling and shipping out Super Duper Early Bird pledge orders the last week of November and first week of December... ensuring that they arrive before Christmas of this year.... as promised in our 2nd Kickstarter.

But you know what? I'm going to throw a curveball at you and respond to your hesitancy with this.

We have 76 Golden Samples left of the Micro & Magnum. I have attached a photo showing you that they're not even packaged yet.

You and ONLY you will get this offer; 

*Send us an email at [email protected] with your shipping address, phone number and email address and I'll personally package for you a 2-Pack of MICRO Universal Lens Caps (V2), 2-Pack of MAGNUM Universal Lens Caps (V2) and throw in another 6-Pack of the Original Version and have it expedite shipped to that address you provide... All for free... All in hopes that you back us on Kickstarter for V2... and for whatever amount you feel comfortable pledging.*

I see this all play out in the following three ways... all to your benefit I might add;

-If you end up NOT backing us for V2, you still get 4 Golden Samples of V2 and a 6-Pack of the Original Version... hopefully it compensates for those failed Kickstarter campaigns that you helped fund, yet never delivered as promised... I mean gosh, it's weeks before Christmas, you could even gift them to fellow photographers winning over their admiration and loyalty (haha).

-If you end up backing us for V2 and you DON'T get your order, at least you got 4 Golden Samples and 6 of the Original Version to compensate for the fact that we ended up falling into the category I'm trying to convince you we're not apart of... that is, the "fully funded, yet never delivered" Kickstarter Campaigns.

-If you end up backing us for V2 AND we deliver your order as promised, you'll have 4 Golden Samples of V2, your Kickstarter order of V2 and a 6-Pack of the Original Version.

You win in all scenarios... so the ball is pretty much in your court. 

Look forward to proving myself and keeping your camera gear KUVRD ('covered').

Your Bestie,

KUVRD


----------



## KUVRD (Nov 2, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> Because buying a three dollar (or less) lens cap in your specific lens size is so difficult.



MrFotoFool, 

Good one! I agree with you that buying a three dollar (or less) lens cap in your specific lens size isn't difficult at all and if that was the only factor in buying a lens cap, I would even go as far as saying that someone who would buy a $20 lens cap is just plain crazy.

However, if you're buying a lens cap for more features and benefits than just having it fit a certain size lens and for the frugality of the purchase, Micro & Magnum might be realistic, enticing and even seen as a great purchase 

Just thinking out loud though... 

KUVRD


----------



## KUVRD (Nov 2, 2018)

bertzie said:


> A lens cap that requires two hands to secure is not a good design.



Bertzie,

In our opinion, a lens caps that fits one barrel diameter, provides minimal protection to an otherwise expensive lens and often gets lost or pops off in transit.... BUT only requires ONE hand to secure is not a good design...

awe... the world of subjectivity...

We could go on forever... couldn't we? 

KUVRD


----------



## KUVRD (Nov 2, 2018)

Otara said:


> Arent these useless with a hood?



Otara,

Actually, they are quite functional with a hood! If you check out our Instagram Highlights, we've done an entire dealeo on address how the ULC works with hoods!

Here's a link to it for convenience;

https://www.instagram.com/stories/highlights/17890231189212711/

Also, we even show a bit of it working with hoods in our Kickstarter Campaign Video!

Woo Woo!

KUVRD


----------



## KUVRD (Nov 2, 2018)

PhotoGenerous said:


> True. But a company that has had one successfully delivered product makes it much more likely they'll be able to deliver a product again. I've backed 60+ products, and now tend to only back creators that have successfully done so at least once before.
> 
> With that said, because the product is delivered, doesn't mean it's a quality product or good. They mention that their version 2 is made of new, more durable material probably because when I was looking up reviews of their version 1 product, a lot of people were complaining it was very hard to attach the caps, and a lot of people were complaining about version 1 tearing. That's what I would be more concerned with in this particular Kickstarter case. I'd comfortably bet they will deliver something, but I'm not comfortable that it will be something worth receiving.



PhotoGenerous,

Hey, it's KUVRD here! Those are excellent points! One of the things that we failed to make super clear was HOW to actually stretch and cover a lens with V1 and the second was that EVEN if a user didn't know how to stretch and cover a lens and the ULC ended up tearing, it would have been replaced with a brand new one, free of charge...

That's because every single Universal Lens Cap has a LIFETIME REPLACEMENT WARRANTY.

Yep, Lifetime. Not 1 year, not 1 month... it's FOR ETERNITY. 

Second, if a product has a defect or a customer has a negative experience with it, the likelihood that they will tell basically everyone and anyone who will listen is around 1200% higher than for that same someone who had a satisfactory or really positive experience to go and tell the world about it.

To date, we have shipped out over 68,000 Universal Lens Cap and of those 68,000 sold... 382 customers have had their ULC tear or rip... that's a 0.005% defective rate... which is ridiculously awesome for any industry... 

Now, lets fudge the numbers a bit and get crazy.

Lets say that we quintuple the amount of customers who have had their ULC tear or rip... and then let's double that number... that would put us at 3,820 customers who have had a ULC tear or rip... that would be STILL be about a 5.6% defective rate.... and guess what, all those customers still get a brand new one! Whether it happened the day they got the product or decades later... we've got them KUVRD ('covered').

With Version 2, we created two sizes because there were a ton of people requesting a smaller size for Micro 4/3s and a lot of people asking for a larger size for those more difficult and wider sized lens barrels... So we created V2 to satisfy the need of the market but wanted to do so by upgrading the silicone material NOT for the sake of decreasing our defective rate, but because we want our customers to know that we're not going to skimp on ensuring we use the best possible materials and are pushing the envelope for innovation and amelioration of our products.

And to top all of that off... we provide a 30-Day Money Back Guarantee... No questions asked... so if you're unsatisfied or you feel the "something" you received wasn't worth receiving... send it back for a full refund... and that 30-Day countdown starts when you receive the product, not when you pledged or purchased it.

Hopefully that helps clarify things a bit and reassures that we're not here to screw anyone or sell crap products.

KUVRD


----------



## KUVRD (Nov 2, 2018)

BurningPlatform said:


> "Stronger. Stretchier. Sexier". LOL.



BurningPlatform,

If the design of these bad boys isn't sexy enough, we went ahead and called them MICRO and MAGNUM...

Yep.

You're welcome 

KUVRD


----------



## KUVRD (Nov 2, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> But is it better than a baggie and a rubber band off of the broccoli?



Don Haines,

Only a person's subjective view could say!

KUVRD


----------



## KUVRD (Nov 2, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> To me this is simply DOA
> (even if it arrives  )



Maximilian,

Awe, what a bummer... Luckily it comes with a 30-Day Money Back Guarantee so that when it arrives and you perceive it as a dead product, you haven't lost your money! 

But hey, we can't change a person's mind when it's already been set, right?

KUVRD


----------



## bertzie (Nov 4, 2018)

KUVRD said:


> Bertzie,
> 
> In our opinion, a lens caps that fits one barrel diameter, provides minimal protection to an otherwise expensive lens and often gets lost or pops off in transit.... BUT only requires ONE hand to secure is not a good design...
> 
> ...



I've never had a lens cap pop off in transit, nor have I ever lost one, nor have I ever had my camera in any environment where the lens cap was inadequate protection. And for the price of ONE of yours, I can get 30 normal lens caps.

Any situation in which your lens cap is worth the cost is not a situation I would want my camera to be in in the first place.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 5, 2018)

I used to work in the selection and design of components for space vehicles where using silicone was virtually prohibited due to outgassing, and the resultant depositing of contaminates on lenses. The deposits are nasty to clean off. We did use compounds that were low outgassing, but they were less flexible and expensive.

I wonder if I would want to put a expensive lens in a silicone sleeve?


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 5, 2018)

I use these sexy Sensei brand metal screw on caps on all my lenses. Maximum front element protection and beautifully machined. They take up less space than the original caps. None of mine (46 caps and lenses total) have ever gotten stuck. Not even close. Won't rip, tear, or out-gas. They will not fall off, ever. The anodized surface is flawless. They do not attract dust. Dust cannot stick to them. No warranty needed because they will, without a doubt, last a lifetime. They'll outlast my grandson's lifetime too. In fact, archaeologists will probably be digging up flawless examples in 2,000 years. There are also filter stack covers of the same design that I also love. The plastic case I got with B+W filters are "ok", but I like the metal covers better.

Silicone can get gummy and sticky over time. That is objective truth, not subjective opinion. I would suggest to KUVRD in Provo that a good test of longevity of the product would be to take a case of them on down to Mesquite (Not St. George) and leave them in storage for a year while stretched very snugly on sections of PVC pipe. That'll speed the aging process and give a good idea of what the things will be like in 3 years in a less harsh environment.

From handlebar grips, to steering wheel covers, and those covered workout weights... silicone gets gummy and sticky. The reviews on Amazon: 4 and 5 stars = 67% favorable. 3 stars and below: 33%. One guy bought 6 and 2 of them tore rather quickly. Lots of complaints about tears. Another customer complained that the cover offers no front element protection, attracts lint and dust, and can touch the front element. KUVRD suggested in reply that the customer put a standard lens cap on the lens first. (screen capture jpeg below)

Didn't think of that. Silicone is very flexible. So why buy this if I still need a standard lens cap underneath to protect the front element in my bag? And why the people complaining about sand and dust sticking to it? Sticky? What, exactly, is the anti dust/sand chemical you say you spray on the silicone? But sand and dust still sticks? How is it you measure that the anti-sticky spray application is "slightly" more activated after washing the cover? Why aren't the covers washed in the factory to get maximum anti-sticky right off the bat for the customer?


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2018)

KUVRD said:


> Maximilian,
> 
> Awe, what a bummer... Luckily it comes with a 30-Day Money Back Guarantee so that when it arrives and you perceive it as a dead product, you haven't lost your money!
> 
> ...


Hi KUVRD!

Thank you for liking my post which is really not nice to you and your product. Truely I don't get this one at all.
Secondly, thank you for giving me the insight above. 

Problem is, that even with with all the information you've provided for your idea an your product it doesn't get me interested for it at all.
Sorry, but good luck with your business.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2018)

bertzie said:


> I've never had a lens cap pop off in transit, nor have I ever lost one, nor have I ever had my camera in any environment where the lens cap was inadequate protection. And for the price of ONE of yours, I can get 30 normal lens caps.
> 
> Any situation in which your lens cap is worth the cost is not a situation I would want my camera to be in in the first place.


just +1 to this.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ...
> I wonder if I would want to put a expensive lens in a silicone sleeve?


No! I wouldn't.

Silicone is only good far way from any technical equipment or technical process. Just ask a varnisher 
(and - personaly - it is also not good inside of anybody, if there is no medical need of it - but that's just IMHO. Don't ask a surgeon )


----------

